# GPS attach laws in Italy and France



## ellej_d

I am travelling from Italy and up through France so have purchased a GPS unit. Can anyone please tell me if I can attach the unit to the windscreen? I have been told there are different laws for different parts of Europe. thanks.


----------



## italy

ellej_d said:


> I am travelling from Italy and up through France so have purchased a GPS unit. Can anyone please tell me if I can attach the unit to the windscreen? I have been told there are different laws for different parts of Europe. thanks.


most EU countries will not worry about where you attach the screen.. however Switzerland has very clear rules on confiscating ones which reveal speed traps to drivers so i would suggest you put it in the back of the car if travelling through a swiss border point or be prepared to show it has no speed camera software working... in fact to be honest even out of Switzerland i wouldn't have it.. because machines that detect radar speed traps are not that welcome anywhere


----------



## Bevdeforges

In France the only consideration is that nothing should be "distracting" your attention to driving. My husband and I both attach the GPS in the lower left corner of the windscreen. I've seen some folks who attach it in the lower center of the windscreen - which I used to do, but I find the lower left more convenient.

Just a note, based on italy's comment. Radar detectors are very illegal in France. However, they almost encourage devices that simply report the location of posted radar cameras and there are lots of GPS units that warn you as you approach one. Radar camera locations have to be posted online in France for all to look up. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa

Bevdeforges said:


> In France the only consideration is that nothing should be "distracting" your attention to driving. My husband and I both attach the GPS in the lower left corner of the windscreen. I've seen some folks who attach it in the lower center of the windscreen - which I used to do, but I find the lower left more convenient.
> 
> Just a note, based on italy's comment. Radar detectors are very illegal in France. However, they almost encourage devices that simply report the location of posted radar cameras and there are lots of GPS units that warn you as you approach one. Radar camera locations have to be posted online in France for all to look up.


Yes, just make sure that your GPS unit doesn't incorporate radar/laser detector (i.e. picking up stray signals and alerting you), as it's illegal in France and even just having such a device in the boot (trunk) unused can land you in trouble - confiscation and heavy fine.


----------

